# Mens Aftershave that Women love!



## b4rmy

Ive always found mens Joop (purple bottle) a big winner with the ladies, but what other aftershaves do you chaps use that women cream over?

Also, what's a nice sweet smelling aftershave on the market right now?


----------



## Barker

Davidoff cool water, My ex couldn't keep her face away from my neck.

Like randomly we'd be looking round a shop then she'd just come smell my neck.

Davidoff cool water - makes women wet.


----------



## kaos_nw

paco rabane one million is nice and sweet mate! but not sickly


----------



## b4rmy

Barker said:


> Davidoff cool water, My ex couldn't keep her face away from my neck.
> 
> Like randomly we'd be looking round a shop then she'd just come smell my neck.
> 
> Davidoff cool water - makes women wet.


Thats one i forgot to mention, but yeah, your absolutley right....Women luv et!


----------



## Boshboshbosh

Paco Rabanne - One Million

weak at the kneeeeeeeeeeeeees man! I wear it to client meetings with female stakeholders lol!


----------



## treb92

Brute, musk & old spice. The ladies love it


----------



## PHMG

I wear womans smellies cos the way i see it, they obviously like them smells :confused1:


----------



## b4rmy

LOL

I remember reading a post on UK-muslce (disturbing) about "a mate" who use to crack 1 out and mix it up in water & then freeze it into ice cubes. He use to rub the ice cubes on his neck before going out clubbing - this apparently attracts the opposite sex hahahahaha


----------



## Boshboshbosh

b4rmy said:


> LOL
> 
> I remember reading a post on UK-muslce (disturbing) about "a mate" who use to crack 1 out and mix it up in water & then freeze it into ice cubes. He use to rub the ice cubes on his neck before going out clubbing - this apparently attracts the opposite sex hahahahaha


WTF hahahahaha!!! is that the new Jizzneck by Paco Semen?


----------



## Suprakill4

chilisi said:


> Issey Miyake is a classic that women seem to love.


My missus LOVES this. Need to order some asap as it gets her in the mood she says lol


----------



## Spriggen

b4rmy said:


> LOL
> 
> I remember reading a post on UK-muslce (disturbing) about "a mate" who use to crack 1 out and mix it up in water & then freeze it into ice cubes. He use to rub the ice cubes on his neck before going out clubbing - this apparently attracts the opposite sex hahahahaha


 :lol: I also remember this

............... so who tried it? :lol:


----------



## b4rmy

classic:laugh:


----------



## Mr.GoodKat

chilisi said:


> Black Panther... Smells like bigfoots dick.


I thought that was Sex Panther by Odeon?


----------



## Guest

Armani - City Glam

Cant get it any more but everyone i know loves it.


----------



## Cam93

Calvin K - One


----------



## b4rmy




----------



## Mr.GoodKat

chilisi said:


> Might be right there.... better watch it again..!


It's a formidable scent that burns the nostrils - In a good way!

http://www.firebox.com/product/2291/Sex-Panther?aff=1721&__gclid__&gclid=COOTt7OfqqQCFd_-2Aod5gHO5A


----------



## God

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I wear womans smellies cos the way i see it, they obviously like them smells :confused1:


I'm getting a bit worried about you. First holding cute rabbits, now wearing womens perfume. Where will it end


----------



## MG1

Hugo Boss :thumb:


----------



## -tommyboiii-

paco rabbane one million, jean paul gaultier 2 ( uinsex lmao) , calvin klein obsession


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Most with real musk in will attract men and women - it's not so nice when you figure out where musk actually comes from!


----------



## PHMG

God said:


> I'm getting a bit worried about you. First holding cute rabbits, now wearing womens perfume. Where will it end


The rabbits were very cute though. My mate kept clicking his fingers at them and calling them "mixie" lol. We got some nasty looks.


----------



## b4rmy

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Most with real musk in will attract men and women - it's not so nice when you figure out where musk actually comes from!


The rectal area of some kinda animal?


----------



## Magic Torch

Its hard to get hold of but Abercrombie Fierce is 100% pussy magnet


----------



## liverpoollad

Always worked for me is 'GUCCI ENVY' :thumbup1: in a small green square bottle with a black top. Women absolutely love it! Im a big believer of women always looking at your shoes your a*se and checkin out how you smell. Fool proof everytime, unless your a big fat Sh**e:rockon:


----------



## Matt 1

Magic Torch said:


> Its hard to get hold of but Abercrombie Fierce is 100% pussy magnet


I can agree with that! 100%

Also Paul Smith - Extreme


----------



## kevo

YSL L'omme, Ultraviolet by Pacco Rabanne.


----------



## green19210

It's gotta be hugo boss for me, but my missus seems to really like that original diseal white...


----------



## bigbob33

Channelle platinum


----------



## hsmann87

Calvin Klein - Crave

Boss - Soul

Burberry - Brit

the best though is Acqua Di Parma - Colonia Assoluta. Fvckin expensive though. But worth it:thumb:


----------



## BB_999

Over the years the two overwhelming winners I've noticed that women love have been Farenheit and Cool Waters, however as soon as an aftershave becomes popular I tend to ditch it and search for the next classic. My current one is Tom Ford for men, it's more expensive than your regular after shaves and only usually available in places like Harvey Nichols and Harrods etc but it's worth it, drives em wild and you won't find that every bloke out there is wearing it yet.


----------



## tuktuk

jack wills cavalry twill is a good one

michael kors is a manly one made from suede smelling things, quite woody too.

original armani black cylinder bottle

joop red one

paco robanne ultraviolet man

jaun paul gaultier original

all going to give you 17% better chance of potting the pink


----------



## BB_999

hsmann87 said:


> Calvin Klein - Crave
> 
> Boss - Soul
> 
> Burberry - Brit
> 
> the best though is Acqua Di Parma - Colonia Assoluta. Fvckin expensive though. But worth it:thumb:


Keep meaning to check that Aqua Di Parma out, there's a few different ones, where can you get it from and how much is it?


----------



## b4rmy

hsmann87 said:


> the best though is Acqua Di Parma - Colonia Assoluta. Fvckin expensive though. But worth it:thumb:


Roughly how much?

Whats it smell like? Fruity? Citrusy? Is the fragrance strong so it can be smelt from Croydon:lol: cuz if im spending £60 on a bottle, ide want it too

:laugh:


----------



## zelobinksy

I hear if you pee on your self it acts as a natural pheremone 

I like the calvin klein one I have and one from bench is quite nice actualy.


----------



## Committed

chilisi said:


> Black Panther... Smells like bigfoots dick.


LEGEND!!!!

Its all about the Dunhill london thou


----------



## Mowgli

212 Carolina Herrera. Wife creams at a whiff of it.


----------



## Hobbio

Calvin Klein Euphoria - My mrs smelled it in a shop, walked away from the counter then, in her own words, "had to buy some cos I drenched my knickers!". Seriously, she LOVES this! Whenever I run out she buys me more.

She also bought my Davidoff Champion cos it has a similar effect.

I just let her buy my aftershave now. It's cheaper and I know she likes it.

Also, the Euphoria can overcome any objections to sexy time :thumb:


----------



## b4rmy

zelobinksy said:


> I hear if you pee on your self it acts as a natural pheremone


What kind of sick ba5terd would do that.

**drinks a gallon of water in 8.06 seconds**


----------



## aka

Paco raban One Million

christion Dior Faraneight

dolce gavan blue water

diesel


----------



## greeny1

brut :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

Santos by Cartier is my Mrs' fave


----------



## boro62

I was using joop (purple bottle) then put a tester of Davidoff cool water thanks to this thread, And hey presto i had to buy it, It makes me cream in my pants never mind the ladies. :whistling:


----------



## GM-20

creed

end thread


----------



## stevo99

another vote for 1million


----------



## stevo99

zelobinksy said:


> I hear if you pee on your self it acts as a natural pheremone


ive heard its actually rubbing your bell end then rubbing the juice on your neck a little bit, so when a bird talks into your ear in a club it gets her going :beer:


----------



## El Ricardinho

treat your lady to- terre d' hermes. i always get nice comments when i wear it.

very pricey but an excellent cologne. Its not like your run of the mill stuff.


----------



## pea head

DIOR Homme Sport

Fahrenheit

BOSS bottled by night


----------



## kingprop

Gucci Sport. Very fruity. Very new.


----------



## Nidge

b4rmy said:


> Ive always found mens Joop (purple bottle) a big winner with the ladies, but what other aftershaves do you chaps use that women cream over?
> 
> Also, what's a nice sweet smelling aftershave on the market right now?


D&G Masculine smells sweet, I swapped from Joop onto D&G.


----------



## empzb

Used to be Ralph Silver but they stopped doing it, had Armani glam which the missus didn't like that much, then joop in the green bottle which wasn't that good, XS wasn't that nice, Ed Hardy is one that everyone seems to like.


----------



## Magic Torch

Cant believe nobody has said rohypnol yet! Its a knockout with the chicks!!!

I'll get my coat, thanks, bye


----------



## muscleuk

paco rabanne(original)hugo boss edition and angel A men


----------



## a.notherguy

boss always goes down well


----------



## Narked

Aye Hugo Boss, Or 1 million, The ex loved the stuff.. Away to try it out on the new lady today..


----------



## Jem

Thierry Mugler A*men

Creed Aventus

Dior Fahrenheit

Cant stand

Jean Paul Gaultier [associate it with the ex]

Davidoff Cool Water [ex again]


----------



## R84

Acqua di parma and Terre D'Hermes always get a good response

Jem...I smelt Creed Aventus the other day for the first time and it seriously rocks. I want to get it but it's bloody pricey!


----------



## jay631

Abercrombie and Fitch "Fierce" is the fav I like all the women love it


----------



## milzy

Usher & that Ice men shizzle.


----------



## Conscript

Hugo boss

Fahrenheit

Arimis life

Not forgetting the old "lynx atlantis" :thumbup1:


----------



## gaz77

Emporio Armani - The chicks go mad for it


----------



## tuktuk

i went and got calvin klein euphoria intense after reading on this site, loving it  !!


----------



## LFC

This is the gear lads have a go


----------



## KatBelle

Paco Rabanne one million!! gorgeous!!  xx


----------



## ba baracuss

Can you edit the thread with a poll which shows who voted, so we can have women only voting?

I haven't bought any gay spray for a while now. I always think I smell like a ponce wearing it, so never bother.


----------



## Mark j

Joop jump summer

One million

Ultraviolet


----------



## b4rmy

ba baracuss said:


> Can you edit the thread with a poll which shows who voted, so we can have women only voting?QUOTE]
> 
> Good idea. Ok, so how do you make a poll on an existing Thread?


----------



## Jem

Mark j said:


> Joop jump summer
> 
> One million
> 
> Ultraviolet


actually love ultraviolet for men :thumbup1: very shexi ...but not the women's coz wore it when I was pregnant and now it makes me physically sick


----------



## ba baracuss

ba baracuss said:


> Can you edit the thread with a poll which shows who voted, so we can have women only voting?





b4rmy said:


> Good idea. Ok, so how do you make a poll on an existing Thread?


I can't remember as haven't started a thread for ages, but try going into edit the first post and see if you have an option.


----------



## QBall

D&G no'11,

Armani code,

Channell homme sport,

Diesel Only the brave.

Are currently rocking the frontline of my smelly shelf, Had various complements on each.


----------



## BB_999

Magic Torch said:


> Its hard to get hold of but Abercrombie Fierce is 100% pussy magnet


Can't believe I've just found a brand new bottle of this I didn't even know I had, someone brought me it back from the states last year, never even opened it, probably cos of the really gay bottle with a pic of a blokes naked torso on it! :lol: Anyway, I'll put it to the test for the next few weeks and report back. First impressions are that it doesn't smell very strong, it's very subtle, I quite like it, but I doubt it'll last all day.


----------



## jack09

Paco rabbane - one million Hugo boss - boss (silver fancy looking bottle) and Diesel - Only the brave is pretty nice to.


----------



## suliktribal

Ultraviolet by Paco Rabanne and also Eau de Paco Rabanne (out of prod now but can still find it)


----------



## nobody

Febreze

Detol

Glade

Mr Muscle


----------



## chelios

Paco Robanne- One Million

Boss - Soul


----------



## b4rmy

that PACO RABBANE (1 million) is the biz


----------



## b4rmy

where can you buy Abercombie and Fitch in the UK?


----------



## Marshan

chilisi said:


> Issey Miyake is a classic that women seem to love.


I found that too.


----------



## Guest

My current stash:

Armani aqua di gio

Hugo Boss - Boss original

Ultraviolet

Armani Diamonds

Diesel - only the brave

All get attention and have been commented on numerous times lol


----------



## Fatstuff

My favorite, cheapest one I own as well- Versace blue jeans


----------



## Melikuk

One million or the old diesel plus plus in the white bottle... My girlfriend loves the smell of the frangrances by hollister also, worth giving a try


----------



## Guest

fatmanstan! said:


> My favorite, cheapest one I own as well- Versace blue jeans


Agree...smells good, an old ex used to go mad for it. Just checked prices and aint too bad either, will have to buy some, was good stuff that!


----------



## cheef

brut ...

lol JK


----------



## Hendrix

chilisi said:


> Issey Miyake is a classic that women seem to love.


I agree with that. Women always ask me what i'm wearing.


----------



## Hendrix

Chikara, full of human pheromones.


----------



## jjcooper

Boss bottled & Armani Code, winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^

sean john unforgivable is decent so is david beckam instinct


----------



## I &lt;3 STEAKS

Ted Baker - Skinwear

Joop Jump

Hugo Boss - Hugo Boss

Jean Paul Gaultier Le Male


----------



## ShaunMc

Chanel allure sport or chanel Bleu ... Hugo boss or clinique chemistry


----------



## Nidge

lightyy said:


> paco reban a million wins eveytime


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

To right it does mate, had some bought me for Christmas and whenever I wear it people (women) comment on how nice it smells. If it smells that nice trouser kisses please. :whistling:


----------



## stuboy

Aqua di Gio

Ck One

Armani in black cylinder bottle


----------



## Uriel

aviation fuel, fresh sweat and a hint of stale p1ss.....................keeping the women away since 1967 lol


----------



## Suprakill4

^King Leonidas^ said:


> sean john unforgivable is decent so is david beckam instinct


Yeah the beckam one is nice, got that on today.



Uriel said:


> aviation fuel, fresh sweat and a hint of stale p1ss.....................keeping the women away since 1967 lol


You sure it isnt the Ginger hair dude??


----------



## Ts23

212 or coolwaters all the way, no messing about.


----------



## control

Dior - Homme sport is a beaut!


----------



## austin84

Magic Torch said:


> Its hard to get hold of but Abercrombie Fierce is 100% pussy magnet


spot on its online or in store only amazing its called "fierce"

if you have ever been in an A&F store that's what u smell as ur in there!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

austin84 said:


> spot on its online or in store only amazing its called "fierce"
> 
> if you have ever been in an A&F store that's what u smell as ur in there!!!


Yeah, I used to work a street down from the store, used to smell it all day lol

Need to get some more but I'm fcuked if I'm queing to get in to a shop lol


----------



## austin84

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah, I used to work a street down from the store, used to smell it all day lol
> 
> Need to get some more but I'm fcuked if I'm queing to get in to a shop lol


Agreed lol

It's on there offical uk web site so u can order it Online !!!!


----------



## Jay_1986

Sex panther by odean, it's made from bits of real panther so you know it's good!


----------



## Fathom

Issey Miyake is probably the one I love to smell on a man the most.


----------



## bigacb

Chanel Allure Sport


----------



## bigdaveuk

Platinum Chanel


----------



## Jonnyboi

Armani code when i wear it i cant realy smell it but every time i do i get loads of girls asking what my after shave is or Davidoff good life is another chick pleaser.


----------



## craftybutcher

Jay_1986 said:


> Sex panther by odean, it's made from bits of real panther so you know it's good!


Can't believe this hasn't been mentioned. 60% of the time it works ALL the time.

Second would be Kenzo leau Par. Bought for me by accident and turns out to be my (and females) favourite smell on me.


----------



## jimmy89

boss bottled defo gets attention!


----------



## cm59

DandG the one


----------



## austin84

Ralph Lauren Purple label


----------



## Yarminho

Aqua di Gio by armani is also amazing!


----------



## Bulk1

El Ricardinho said:


> treat your lady to- terre d' hermes. i always get nice comments when i wear it.
> 
> very pricey but an excellent cologne. Its not like your run of the mill stuff.


Often wear this and it doesnt fail to get the ladies wanting a closer sniff.. if you dont want lovely ladies attention dont wear it.

Other one I like is Armani Code (black cylinder bottle)


----------



## Barbell mafia

good old pheramone spray, that anabolic xtreme one!


----------



## Jim78

Still like the Jean Paul Gaultier stuff from the old baked bean tin lol and Farenheit (spel)


----------



## balance

I use Allure by Chanel, and also Lacoste Red, the Chanel fragrance is more than twice the price, both are day time fragrances, both are sweet smelling, the Allure one is stronger, i recommend both, i think Allure is about £45 for the small one.

Its the sport one http://www.chanel.com/en_US/fragrance-beauty/Fragrance-Allure-Homme-Sport-88380 theres another which is different and a glass bottle, the sport one is the one in the link.

Random bit of info here but i was in boots in the bullring (b/ham) months ago and sprayed gucci by gucci on the back of my hand, as you do to get a sample, a guy was nearby with his girl, he was doing the same with a different fragrance, and for some bizarre reason some other guy who looked like he would never buy deodorant let alone aftershave was spraying about 5 or 6 fragrances all onto the same hand or arm, i thought wtf  as did the other bloke and his girl by the looks on their faces, lol


----------



## -Jack-

old spice


----------



## Captain Hero

Paco Rabanne - ONE MILLION and ULTRA VIOLET. /close thread


----------



## Greenspin

The smell of my sweat after the gym, carefully allowed to drip into a bottle.

Edit: I call it MALE


----------



## robdog

Creed for me hands down. My faves are Royal Water or Green Irish Tweed, unique and because of the price you dont get everyone using it.

I havent smelt the Aventus yet.


----------



## balance

Papa Smurf said:


> Carolina Herrare 212 Sexy man or Farenheit, both suit me anyway
> 
> I guess different scents suit different ppl
> 
> *Personally theres nothing better for me than smell of a girls sweat a little*, im probably a freak though


****ing hell thats a complete opposite for me, i love to walk past a woman in the street who smells lovely.


----------



## JoePro

Brut. lol nah

I use Armani Black Code.


----------



## eezy1

issy myakke l`eau d`issy...or however the fcuk u spell it. armani code and sean john unforgivable too


----------



## Sharp161

interesting thread iv been using CK BE which is nice but pretty common.

I mentioned Paco Rabanne 1 Million to my mrs and she just made a weird noise so think i might b buying some of that tomoz!


----------



## JoePro

"60% of the time, it works every time."


----------



## hsmann87

Barker said:


> Davidoff cool water, My ex couldn't keep her face away from my neck.
> 
> Like randomly we'd be looking round a shop then she'd just come smell my neck.
> 
> Davidoff cool water - makes women wet.


so true. classic smell. but LOVELY.


----------



## hsmann87

eezy1 said:


> *issy myakke l`eau d`issy*...or however the fcuk u spell it. armani code and sean john unforgivable too


hell yes.


----------



## yummymummy79

Chanel Allure, CK In2U and Beckham Instict work for me


----------



## madmuscles

I make my own, some sandalwood, some cloves, wild lotus flower,some ethanol, olive oil I then mix together in a pestal and mortar till a finely ground paste filter ten times till you have a clear liquid I then add the secret ingerients of 2 grams of cocaine and 5 20 rocks of crack and rub spareingly all over my body, walk through any club, red light district or crackhouse and the b*tches are following me in hoards.....I'm like a sexual pied piper with a bunch of hungry rats!


----------



## JoePro

I use Rohypnol and Chloroform.

Just sayin!


----------



## madmuscles

Anyone else made that mistake when you pick up industrial strength adhesive instead of your aftershave?


----------



## Barker

madmuscles said:


> Anyone else made that mistake when you pick up industrial strength adhesive instead of your aftershave?


All the time mate, its how i pull, literally.


----------

